# another SBGi athelete in the ring



## Marvin (Mar 23, 2006)

Rebecca Sweeney of Martial Arts Planet http://www.martialartsplanet.ca will be fighting in KOTC in Calgary, Alberta, Canada.
Go Rebecca!!!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 23, 2006)

I have talked to people who have seen her grapple and she is supposed to be awesome!!  One girl who took one of her classes was super-impressed by her level of conditioning as well.  

I think it is going to be a great fight!  Kind of neat to see the ladies in the ring.  I know a local promoter here has talked about getting some ladies fights for his next  promotion.  I don't know if Winnipeg is ready for it yet.:idunno:


----------



## Marvin (Mar 23, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> I have talked to people who have seen her grapple and she is supposed to be awesome!! One girl who took one of her classes was super-impressed by her level of conditioning as well.


 
Yeah, I met Rebecca and Mike Sweeney last year at the SBGi spring camp and she is indeed a monster! Both of them are excellent fighters and coaches. Check out their place if you live in that area


----------



## Marvin (Apr 23, 2006)

Rebecca won her match last night by decision! I understand it was a battle.
Great job Rebecca!!


----------

